# MH Stopover in Caister, Norfolk, a little gem!



## loobyloo59

We have just used a motorhome stopover at Caister in Norfolk Nr Gt Yarmouth - Olde Hall Hotel, situated nr Lidl.

No charge for the first night, £5 for 2nd night and thereafter, free hook up and free passes to the spa and indoor swimming pool!!
Obviously we eat and drank there to repay their hospitality, the landlord and staff couldn't help us enough!!

Well done Olde Hall!!

Loobyloo!


----------



## alphadee

This looks great! We are going there tomorrow!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Top tip. We are only an hour away and constantly look for somewhere we can take our grandchildren. This sounds great.


----------



## stu7771

Looks a great stop do you need to book and how many mh can it take.

Sue


----------



## alphadee

Apparently it takes up to 5 motorhomes. Not sure if you need to book, but we phoned today anyway. Will let you all know what it's like!


----------



## alphadee

Well, we arrived just before lunch time. We actually pulled into Lidl car park opposite as we needed a few bits, and thought we'd check out the hotel car park on foot first. We were made extremely welcome and shown the motorhome spaces by the manager, and then joined by the owner (himself a motorhomer). We were shown where to park, plug in, get water and empty grey water. We were also given free passes for the health club, pool etc., and told we could use it as many times as we wanted! We had lunch in the van, then had a lovely walk along the beach (and saw a seal!). We used the pool and steam room, but resisted sauna, jacuzzi and the the very well equipped gym, although all were covered by the pass. We are booked in for a full english breakfast in the morning!

There is traffic going past...it's not a silent spot, but it is certainly makes a change! Well done Old Hall Hotel!


----------



## alphadee

Great breakfast.... fruit juices, cereals, tea, coffee, full english, toast & preserves for £5. We'll have to do another few lengths in the (very nice) pool now! Definately worth the visit


----------



## janet1

This is a fabulous place. We stayed there last year through 'Motorhome Stop Over' company which is where you buy the book and it offers contacts such as the Old Hall at caistor. Recommend you stay for the Sunday lunch as it was one of the best we have had in many a year!!! The also do a really cheap curry night...Thursday or Friday i think. Unfortunately they were fully booked up for spa treatments when we visited. Our van was parked directly outside the restaurant...literally window to window.

They didnt charge us but we had an evening meal on the Friday, drinks on the Saturday and Sunday lunch and free use of pool etc.
Enjoy.


----------



## alphadee

Curry night is now Wednesday, Surf & Turf on Friday...


----------



## Phil42

Just returned from a weekend there - met up with family who stayed in the hotel. Agree that it's very good. Hotel staff very helpful and it's extraordinary that all the spa facilities are available, even though we didn't make use of them.

We were unlucky with the weather but Great Yarmouth is only a couple of miles away and we found things to do there - mostly food and drink related.

The hotel breakfast was fine. Some of the party weren't so impressed with the evening meal but I was happy with it.

All in all, a very good idea - let's hope other hotels follow their lead.

Phil

P.S. And there's a Lidl right next door.


----------



## stevethebeekeeper

Looks like it is up for sale. Hope the new owners are M/h Friendly.

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/commercial-property-for-sale/property-34485290.html


----------



## Phil42

stevethebeekeeper said:


> Looks like it is up for sale. Hope the new owners are M/h Friendly.
> 
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/commercial-property-for-sale/property-34485290.html


Well, motorhomes don't seem to be mentioned in the very comprehensive spec. 

Phil


----------



## celcat

Stayed here a week ago (review in Britstops) and still had the most amazing reception on arrival. I think there is only room for 3 m/h at present as some building work going on.

Food is lovely and the walk from Caister to Gt Yarmouth along the beach gives you the appetite for it!

Seriously cannot fault this hotel or the staff.


----------



## peejay

Just thought i'd bring this one up to date as we stopped at the Lidl next door today, saw 4 motorhomes parked in the pub car park and curiosity got the better of me. :smile2:

The tarif has changed and its now £15 per night but that includes a £10 voucher for use in the bar or restaurant.
Seems a reasonable price and we may well try it soon, the carpark seemed very noisy though, between the Lidl on one side and a busy road the other.

http://www.oldhallhotelcaister.co.uk/motorhomes/

Pete


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Thanks peejay, good to know that they are still accommodating motorhomes. Quite innovative to do it on a voucher system, makes sure that nobody abuses their hospitality.


----------

